# Toes keep going numb...



## shayneusmc (Jul 23, 2009)

I have clipless pedals and shoes. I've noticed that my toes get numb especially my big toes when ever i'm doing hard workouts... How to fix this??


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Any room on your shoes to slide the cleats aft and see if this helps relieve it some? You may also need to lower your saddle if you move the cleats toward the rear of the shoe.

Semper Fi, Mac.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Shoes being too tight are the #1 reason for toe numbness.

Loosen up.


----------

